# ScannerTreiber



## SchweitzerOnline (8. Oktober 2002)

ich suche einen Treiber womit ich meinen Scanner wieder Betreiben kann unter XP es gibt einen XP Treiber aber der funktioniert nicht der Emailsupport ist misserabel leider

Umex 9736


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2002)

Funktioniert nicht ist ein wenig weitläufig.

Beschreib doch mal genauer was nicht funktioniert. Denn dass der Treiber nicht geht glaube ich nicht. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte ist an deinem System irgendwas faul. Also genau beschreiben wie sich der Fehler äußert, dann kann dir geholfen werden (hoffentlich)    .


----------



## melmager (9. Oktober 2002)

> Denn dass der Treiber nicht geht glaube ich nicht.



ich schon der arme teufel hat ja gesagt das er xp hat :-(

wenn ich von jedem user der probleme mit xp treibern hat
ein euro bekäme währe ich jetzt für die nächsten 3 monate
in der karibik


----------



## SchweitzerOnline (9. Oktober 2002)

also mit XP bin ic hvoll zufrieden nur mein manko ist der Scanner er sagt mir immer scanner treiber nicht geladen


----------

